# Fozz's HT



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

My HT room is still in the works, but it should be done by the end of January. My gear list is as follows.


Onkyo 5009 reciever
LCR and Surround speakers are custom built by myself. Each speaker uses four 5" midrange woofers that were built for me. The speakers also use one Seas tweeter (27TDC) each. All speakers are in-wall.

Because I picked up a 9 channel reciever I added four Monoprice 8" in-wall speakers to cover the height channels and surround backs.

Subwoofer duties are covered by four SDX 10" subs in custom built sealed cabinets.
A Dayton SPA 1000 was my plate amp of choice.

BluRay duties are taken care of via a Panasonic 310.

I'm using a Draper (clarion) screen and a Epson Powerlite 210 projector.

Finishing off the electronics is an X-Box 360 and a Furman power conditioner.

My HDMI cables are from Monoprice (22awg "professional Grade")

Lighting is controlled by Lutron

Carpet is from JoyCarpets.com

The next upgrade is to upgrade the projector to a JVC DLA X30.


I think that's it?!

John

I purchased my seating from a local Cineplex (Irwin).

Room treatments are from the Foam Factory.


----------

